# Pocket Predator Boyscout (Universal Sideshooter)



## inconvenience

Hey Guys.

I don't think Bill Hays or Pocket Predator need any introduction.

I just wanted to say that this is absolutely a dream to shoot ergonomics wise and is so intuitive and accurate it kind of feels like cheating.

This is not a back pocket slingshot. While the profile is fairly compact this thing really fills the hand. I had never seen a picture that showed how thick it is (no obvious dirty jokes please).

Thanks Treefork for your video review. It was the deciding factor for me.


----------



## treefork

Glad you like it . It's one of my favorite designs . This new version is a lot thicker than previous versions .


----------



## inconvenience

I was pleasently surprised by the thickness. It really spreads out the pressure, especially on the thumb.


----------



## SlingBill

Just got one myself and couldn't agree with you more, I find it incredibly accurate and comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Bill Hays

I may have made a mistake on these.... it seems the Boyscout groups so far are going more for the TACHammer than this model... and Adult men, many are favoring this model instead...


----------



## razmatazberry

That's because adult men don't need to overcompensate. We know a good slingshot regardless of size


----------



## Northerner

Hi inconvenience... Nice lookin' frame! Can you please show a couple of pics of your hand holding the frame in a shooting position? I'm curious how the thumb wraps around. Fork width on outside? .... thanks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan




----------



## inconvenience

Bill Hays said:


> I may have made a mistake on these.... it seems the Boyscout groups so far are going more for the TACHammer than this model... and Adult men, many are favoring this model instead...


Bill. If you do change these please keep the "mistakes" as an option. While it isn't a pocket size frame, it is extremely ergonomic.


----------



## inconvenience

Double Post


----------



## inconvenience

For those who wanted nore angles. Took bands and lanyard off.

Fork tips are 1 & 1/8th" TTF 7/8ths" OTT.

4 & 3/8ths" outside fork width.


----------



## razmatazberry

Inconvenience, I think you need to post a picture of the scared cat in the background


----------



## Ibojoe

Good looking Slingshot. Looks like you could back a truck over that one and not scratch it.


----------



## Johnnyjth

Excellent slingshot. I have one.


----------



## hoggy

treefork's match light with the orange was my reason for getting one too.


----------



## pirateking

Just got a green one last week. so pleased it shoots very well for me. I am happy with it. I would/will get another, and recommend it.

thanks to B&D for all the hard work.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Anybody know if flip-clips work on this frame too?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Samuri, yes, flip clips work on Bill's universal fork tips, I heard it from the man himself. Hope this helps


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Samuri, yes, flip clips work on Bill's universal fork tips, I heard it from the man himself. Hope this helps


Thank you sir!


----------



## devils son in law

I'll have to get one. I have been looking at it for a long time and I can tell by it's design that it is a great little shooter!


----------



## razmatazberry

I have one I was about to post on the for sale, I'll throw the chance here pm me, otherwise it'll end up in the classifieds


----------



## JayBone

Hello all! I just ordered one of these yesterday. I can't wait to get it and try it out. Can someone take a pick on what they use to sight targets on this model? Does it differ for flat bands as a opposed to tubes?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

JayBone said:


> Hello all! I just ordered one of these yesterday. I can't wait to get it and try it out. Can someone take a pick on what they use to sight targets on this model? Does it differ for flat bands as a opposed to tubes?


Hi Jay,

Welcome to the forum. Head on over to the introductions section whenever you get a chance.

I think you will like this slingshot a lot! I don't know your experience level but if you are new to slingshots and just trying to get a feel for sighting in then give yourself a relatively large target and work your way down to a smaller target and further distances. There are lots of resources to be found on the forum to help your shooting.

As for tubes vs flat bands you will just have to try them and see what you like best. Both will work on the frame itself. If you end up liking the frame then consider getting the Flip Clips from Simple-shot.


----------



## Jolly Roger

For those of you placing an order, take a hint from the Boy Scouts and order a Tac Hammer at the same time. I really enjoy shooting mine. Nice to read that the Flip Clips will work on it. I haven't tried that yet. Instead of tying on bands I stuck a pair of Trumark Black Tubes from SimpleShot through the holes then inserted a ball bearing. The Tac Hammer handle is designed so as not to put pressure on the wrist. Several years ago, I broke or dislocated my left wrist in a horseback wreck. Never went to a Doctor. I set it myself and spent about two years rehabbing it with twisting and stretching exercises of the wrist joint. Still hurts a bit when I twist it around but surprisingly the way most of the modern slingshots are designed my wrist does not bother me when shooting. I use my A+ Big Tube Hunter as an exercise machine to strengthen my wrists and develop my pull. Makes pulling TBG a snap.


----------



## JayBone

SamuraiSamoht said:


> JayBone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! I just ordered one of these yesterday. I can't wait to get it and try it out. Can someone take a pick on what they use to sight targets on this model? Does it differ for flat bands as a opposed to tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Head on over to the introductions section whenever you get a chance.
> 
> I think you will like this slingshot a lot! I don't know your experience level but if you are new to slingshots and just trying to get a feel for sighting in then give yourself a relatively large target and work your way down to a smaller target and further distances. There are lots of resources to be found on the forum to help your shooting.
> 
> As for tubes vs flat bands you will just have to try them and see what you like best. Both will work on the frame itself. If you end up liking the frame then consider getting the Flip Clips from Simple-shot.
Click to expand...

Hey all, just took my first video using the boy scout. Sorry for the camera orientation but my first time trying with my cell phone. I will re-post when I get a chance with my good camera. I was also impressed with the free ammo........ link:


----------



## Samurai Samoht

JayBone said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayBone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! I just ordered one of these yesterday. I can't wait to get it and try it out. Can someone take a pick on what they use to sight targets on this model? Does it differ for flat bands as a opposed to tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Head on over to the introductions section whenever you get a chance.
> 
> I think you will like this slingshot a lot! I don't know your experience level but if you are new to slingshots and just trying to get a feel for sighting in then give yourself a relatively large target and work your way down to a smaller target and further distances. There are lots of resources to be found on the forum to help your shooting.
> 
> As for tubes vs flat bands you will just have to try them and see what you like best. Both will work on the frame itself. If you end up liking the frame then consider getting the Flip Clips from Simple-shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey all, just took my first video using the boy scout. Sorry for the camera orientation but my first time trying with my cell phone. I will re-post when I get a chance with my good camera. I was also impressed with the free ammo........ link:
Click to expand...

Nice shooting!


----------



## VAshooter

JayBone,

I sent you a message since we both live in the same state.


----------



## hoggy

going to have to get another for myself. just gave me two to my kids yesterday. one of my favorite frames.


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> going to have to get another for myself. just gave me two to my kids yesterday. one of my favorite frames.


got another on order ships out monday


----------



## Bama Murdock

When I first ordered from Bill and Daranda, I opted for the HTS. And it looks similar to the boy scout. But that boyscout looks like it has a little better palm swell. May end up with one of those also.. Honestly, I think I'd take one of every model Bill has designed.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Bama Murdock said:


> Honestly, I think I'd take one of every model Bill has designed.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## 3danman

Does anybody shoot this thing OTT?


----------

